

Bitcoin Has Been Getting Obliterated - coreymgilmore
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-14/bitcoin-has-been-getting-obliterated#r=most popular

======
ceallen
All those regular sellers are most likely the miners, who have to quickly move
their bitcoin to cover mining costs. In an unfortunate feedback loop, the
cheaper the coins cost, the more of their production they have to sell to
cover expenses.

The price is dropping to the point where it's barely profitable even with the
newest hardware, unless you're using it as a roundabout method of money
laundering (sell coins for USD, pay your electric bill in RUB).

~~~
dTal
I thought "barely profitable" was what a free market will do to any resource.

